# Pre-pro dump



## A2TED (Jun 13, 2020)

From left to right: Ann Arbor Brewing Company 24oz, Ann Arbor Brewing Company 12oz, Schlitz blob pint, and unfortunately two slick aqua blob tops. Didn’t even know they had slick blob tops and I found two... better luck next time I guess haha. Still good finds today shoutout [mention]hemihampton [/mention] for tagging along today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, Ted invited me to dig with him. Some pics below. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 13, 2020)

ANOTHER PIC.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 14, 2020)

looks like a typical dump dig with all the over growth and huge mix of debris... they always excite me (well any digging excites me) you never know what you'll find at a city dump dig! I like that intact Schlitz Blob top! great pics guys! Thanks for sharing them with us!
~Fred


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm liking that Schlitz, too!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 28, 2020)

Went back to Teds Dump Today with Ted. Found this Amber Blob Top. Thought it was whole but very bottom broke off. Bummer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 28, 2020)

Now all I need is a Broken Amber Quart to complete the set of 4 different Variations. LOL.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 28, 2020)

That amber blob embossing is so sexy. Man !! Looks like fun.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 29, 2020)

Great embossing!


----------



## sterling (Jul 1, 2020)

Beautiful finds!


----------



## planeguy2 (Jul 1, 2020)

"Without drugs or poison"

I dont know that made me laugh.


----------



## embe (Jul 2, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> "Without drugs or poison"
> 
> I dont know that made me laugh.



I got a chuckle as well.  Couldn't get away with labeling things like that nowadays.


----------



## A2TED (Jul 2, 2020)

embe said:


> I got a chuckle as well. Couldn't get away with labeling things like that nowadays.



It stems from the 1906 Pure Food and Drug Act which essentially creates the FDA. Good way to date bottles. This type of labeling ended at prohibition before the IRTP era began in 1933.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Jul 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Jul 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Jul 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Jul 18, 2020)

Most whole Ann Arbor Brewing Company I’ve dug to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 18, 2020)

Nice bottles. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## A2TED (Jul 22, 2020)

FINALLY GOT A WHOLE ONE AND ITS A BLOB!!!

DREAM COME TRUE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2020)

WOW, That's a nice one. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## martyfoley (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice finds!


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

ABSOLUTELY INSANE BOTTLE! As far as I’m concerned, this is the FIRST KNOWN clear blob top pint LZ Foerster in existence. I’ve seen another but it’s the tooled crown quart in clear. Stunning bottle at the good old dump! Buddy of mine dug it at the dump, can’t take the credit this time. It’s funny too because we were joking about finding one today and all of a sudden f**k there it is!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

Also managed to pull this incredibly rare, nearly whole Herman Hardinghaus Northern Brewery amber blob top quart. You never see these for sale and there’s only two others I know of. Definitely a year maker because I’ve been wanting to find one since I started. Hopefully the next one is whole. Crazy patina/mineral deposits on it too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

Mid 1880’s bottle, early blob with pronounced slug plate. Hardinghaus bought the brewery in 1884 so there’s the age range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

Crude, crude blob top. Cork is still in it too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

Rear of the bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

“THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds Familar, just yesterday when digging with you I say I want find a Dupper & you say it will never happen in that dump. Then 5 minutes later you pull out parts of a Dupper.


----------



## A2TED (Aug 17, 2020)

Snapchat saw it first, but two more Ann Arbor brewing companies popped out today. On a roll! Killer local dump full of the things I collect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 17, 2020)

This very rare Michigan Union “half-pint” popped out today as well. I think this may be only the second known. Any beer bottles from washtenaw county that are clear are much harder to find with the exception of the Ann Arbor brewing company. You can see this exact blob top pint on Bruce Mobley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 17, 2020)

I actually own the only known pre-eagle Michigan Union quart in clear, too bad my pint is broke but the next one will be whole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2020)

A2TED said:


> This very rare Michigan Union “half-pint” popped out today as well. I think this may be only the second known. Any beer bottles from washtenaw county that are clear are much harder to find with the exception of the Ann Arbor brewing company. You can see this exact blob top pint on Bruce Mobley.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You called that a "half-pint" does that mean it's 8 ounces?


----------



## A2TED (Aug 17, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> You called that a "half-pint" does that mean it's 8 ounces?



Well, it’s a pint blob but it’s only half. Therefore, I’m calling it a half pint haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Aug 17, 2020)

The only other one on Bruce Mobley. Never seen or heard of another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 23, 2020)

Got out Today with Ted, Dug a ton of Bottles, BUT, Either they were all broke & if mostly intact then they were all Slicks.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 23, 2020)

did dig this killer shard.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 23, 2020)

Glass Hole.


----------



## A2TED (Aug 30, 2020)

Almost whole Herman Hardinghaus Northern Brewery pint. One of the toughest Ann Arbor beer bottles by far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 30, 2020)

Here's the Wall of Glass (as I call it) or Glass Hole it came from.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 30, 2020)

This thing Fell out of the same Hole.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2020)

IS THIS THING ON?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow...almost looks like a bottling works dumping their bottles?  That's a ton of beers and nothing else!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 1, 2020)

That is crazy and looks like load of fun!


----------



## A2TED (Sep 1, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Wow...almost looks like a bottling works dumping their bottles? That's a ton of beers and nothing else!



Yeah it’s literally only beers. No sodas, meds, food jars, nothing. Wondering if it was a saloon dump or a brewery dump because there’s a lot of broken necks coming out with the original corks and crown corks attached. Very weird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 1, 2020)

I wonder if it was a brewery throwing out their competitors' bottles when they showed up in the cases of returned empties.  Definitely looks like a fun site to dig!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 1, 2020)

I think there was a saloon there at one time. LEON.


----------



## A2TED (Sep 1, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I think there was a saloon there at one time. LEON.



All those broken mugs coming out of there certainly agree lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice finds!


----------

